# Bats!



## kw60 (May 12, 2012)

Over the last few weeks we noticed which we thought were mice droppings under the terrace. Sitting out there a few nights ago I was astonished and amazed to see little bats appear out of cracks in the terrace roof.
They spent a few hours flying around the terrace before slipping back into the crack.
Now I know what the droppings are !!!!

I now sit outside at dusk awaiting their appearance( sad I know ) I can spend hours watching them ducking and diving around.
Question is.... Not that I want to but are they a protected species should I need to start work on the terrace ceiling and try to get them to move ???
Kim


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

24 species in Portugal, most have "small and fragile populations" 9 are endangered species. Goverment body responsible Homepage - ICNB

Can't help with a definitive answer, did find this on a web search Rui Nunes - Bats on the Rocks local 
vets often able to help on these types of questions or at least a starting point, us we'd we quite happy to encourage them to stay


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

They will make a bit of a mess and possibly a bit of a smell where they're sleeping but as you say, they are great to watch so if you can live with the slight mess and possible smell then better to leave them be. 

I'm no bat expert and as CM says, a good starting point for advice would be your local vet but they probably are protected.


----------



## kw60 (May 12, 2012)

Thanks guys
I have no plans to evict them ! Was interested in why they chose my house lol.
I can live with the mess and they have now joined our mini zoo as we call it in our back garden living among the lizards, a wee field mouse who comes to visit, the occasional snake, butterflies and the birds ( swallows I think ) who have nested in an old wine rack.
Kim


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

lizards also leave droppings!


----------



## noserhodes (Sep 13, 2011)

hi there we have had a large family of bats now for well over a year they are great and cause no probs, and the best thing is they can eat up to 600 mozzies per hour.
its fab we very rarely get any bites anymore, we have on a few occasions disturbed them, so long as you are not over noisy you shouldnt frighten them away


----------

